# Mother in denial



## anonomousson (Jul 12, 2012)

Im a 22yr old from UK. Im on this forum lookin for advice. My mum keeps pushing me to go see my dad. I dont want to. I hate him! 
My reasons for hating him. He didnt spend enough time with me growing up. He lived in England for 30 odd yrs. He only comes over once or twice a year. He is full of himself expects me to respect him like in an involved dad. NO ****ING WAY!!

My mum thinks he is involved. I say no he isnt. She used to threaten me by sending me to my dad. I now say you cant make me go live with him whenever she doesnt get her own way and other people are pushing me to go see him. Every time they do it I get mad. How do I get them all to shut up?


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Tell them to mind their own business. You are an adult. You have the right to choose of and when you see your dad!
You don't owe anyone an explanation!
Has your dad reached out to you or are you the one who is expected to go to him?
Any how your an adult. It's your choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anonomousson (Jul 12, 2012)

Nope he hasnt reached out. If he did I would tell him to kill himself. I cant help it. I hate him too much. My mum if she keeps this up. She thinks she make choices for me like if I want to see my dad or not. I have told them all to stop.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Do you live with your mum?
You sound very angry about the situation with your dad hon. Why is it so important to your mum that you see him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

You're 22, you don't want to do it and see no reason why you should. Is there a single reason, other than your mother wanting it, to see this man?


----------

